
Samsung Will Make Billions More from the iPhone X Than the Galaxy S8 - jonbaer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin/2017/10/02/samsung-will-make-more-billions-more-from-the-iphone-x-than-the-galaxy-s8/#6a9f74d552c2
======
jmnicolas
It reminds me of Microsoft making more money with Android patents than with
Windows Phones.

